# New Guy



## Coaldigger55

New guy here, I just found this site while looking forplaces to go PD hunting around Dickinson N.D. This coming June. And being as catfishing is one of my favorite passtimes ,Well I just thought I would stop in and say Howdy. Here is a pic of one from last year a tad over 50lb, and another weighed over 40 








I think this was like 44lb but really don't remember exact weight,


----------



## 94NDTA

Our Channels will not get that big, but as far as channel cats go, this is the place to fish them. If you get a chance, the red river has a ton of channel cats.


----------



## Burly1

Welcome! Those are some beautiful flatheads! You might want to get something nailed down before you come out here to shoot prairie dogs. It's getting harder to find decent shooting every year. There are many, many out of staters who come here to shoot and they really pound the public lands. As a freelancer you will surely get some shooting but by the middle of June many of the better places have been hit hard already. I really don't mean to discourage you. Just a friendly heads up. Good luck, Burl


----------



## Coaldigger55

Burly1,, Thank you for the advice. I am kind of afraid of that. But I guess it is a chance I am going to have to take. Kind of a once in a lifetime deal if you know what I mean. But even if I don't get to fire a shot, I may still meet some nice folks. Plus turn it into a good vacation. Might even get to try some fishing up in that neck of the woods. I have traveled thru ND, but never spent any time . Always wanted to go back up that way,

Oh NDTA those are Shovleheads - Flatheads. Some folks call them Shovleheads and some call them Flatheads, I guess it depends on what part of the US you happen to hail from. :beer: They were caught in the Ohio River.


----------



## Burly1

PM sent.


----------



## 94NDTA

Coaldigger55 said:


> Burly1,, Thank you for the advice. I am kind of afraid of that. But I guess it is a chance I am going to have to take. Kind of a once in a lifetime deal if you know what I mean. But even if I don't get to fire a shot, I may still meet some nice folks. Plus turn it into a good vacation. Might even get to try some fishing up in that neck of the woods. I have traveled thru ND, but never spent any time . Always wanted to go back up that way,
> 
> Oh NDTA those are Shovleheads - Flatheads. Some folks call them Shovleheads and some call them Flatheads, I guess it depends on what part of the US you happen to hail from. :beer: They were caught in the Ohio River.


I know what they are, I'm just saying our channels don't get as big as your flatheads. :beer:

This is still one of the best catfishing places in the world, and as a catfisherman, you should check it out.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Coaldigger55, is it Southern Ohio you're from, since you caught them in the Ohio River? I live a couple miles north of the good side of the border here in Michigan, near Toledo, OH. I'm about a 20-25 minute drive west of Lake Erie. Maybe we can do some catfishing sometime. Nice flatheads by the way.
NDTA, typically flatheads do get bigger then channels. There can be some variables involved I suppose, like population, food sources, predators, fishing, etc., but depending on where you go most of the time flatheads do get bigger then channels. 8)


----------



## Coaldigger55

RockinMich. Yes sir, Southern Ohio , I live just a couple miles from the Ohio River. Would love to get together sometime and do some Catfishing. I fish several rivers in this area that have a good population of Shovleheads. I also fish not far from you for Walleyes, about 5-7 miles west of the Big Bess Neuclear Power plant near Port Clinton. I am up there several times a year. Always fun going up there as I get to stop in the CMP North Store at Camp Perry,(M1 Garands) :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Coaldigger55, some good fishing in Lake Erie. I am very familiar with Port Clinton, my grandparents used to live in Marblehead, OH area, near Port Clinton. They lived on this channel that went into Lake Erie, some good sized channels, shovelheads, carp, bullhead, and sheephead right there, then would go out on the boat for some 'eyes and yellow perch. Good times when I was a kid. Now I do plenty of fishing on the shoreline on this part of Lake Erie. Catch a little bit of everything. What do you usually use for bait on the catfish?


----------



## Coaldigger55

Big Creek Chubs, 8-10 inch Suckers (when I can get them), and Bluegills.I seldome use a cut bait unless I am with grandchildren then we will sometimes use cut bait or even chicken liver. I guess my favorite Shovlehead bait would be the Creek Chub


----------



## rockinmichigan

Coaldigger55, liver works really good. Ever used beef liver or any other kind of liver? Just curious, because I've only used chicken liver. Wasn't bringing in the catfish one night and had a bucket of chicken liver, was dipping nightcrawlers into the package while threaded on the hook, and the white bass were going nuts on that. Probably took less then a couple minutes and we were getting hit hard by the white bass. Wasn't sure if it was just a cowinkadink that we just ran into the white bass anyways or if the chicken liver stinkin' crawlers that drove them in.


----------

